
Britain’s monuments are coming under scrutiny – and so is its violent history - brandonlc
https://www.scroll.in/article/964529/britains-monuments-are-coming-under-scrutiny-and-so-is-its-violent-history-of-colonialism
======
zeristor
This article first appeared on The Conversation.

Support our journalism by subscribing to Scroll+. We welcome your comments at
letters@scroll.in.

Why not just post the link to The original article in The Conversation
website?

~~~
brandonlc
Yeah, that's my bad. I hardly ever check to see where something on the
internet was published first.

